# MTUAIGA- Time to er, Sing for my supper....



## Schroedc (Jan 22, 2018)

Took some big boards, made smaller boards, turned them back into bigger boards.....

Reactions: Like 6 | Great Post 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 22, 2018)

Those are big cutting boards... If you need help with the process @Tony says he can make big boards small better than anyone. He is also our resident expert on building plywood cutting boards if that is something you are into...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## jasonb (Jan 22, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Those are big cutting boards... If you need help with the process @Tony says he can make big boards small better than anyone. He is also our resident expert on building plywood cutting boards if that is something you are into...



I think @Tony prefers the term "segmented" instead of "plywood".

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 22, 2018)

jasonb said:


> I think @Tony prefers the term "segmented" instead of "plywood".


He also thinks my name is "Stoopid Islander" so frankly I am not worried about what the Tiny Texan prefers...


----------



## Tony (Jan 22, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> He also thinks my name is "Stoopid Islander" so frankly I am not worried about what the Tiny Texan prefers...



That's what the Tiny Irish Texan dubbed you, I'm sticking with it.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 22, 2018)

jasonb said:


> I think @Tony prefers the term "segmented" instead of "plywood".



Actually I prefer the term "adhesive augmented". Tony

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 22, 2018)

Tony said:


> That's what the Tiny Irish Texan dubbed you, I'm sticking with it.....


Those are big shoes you are trying to fill pipsqueak... Well, metaphorically speaking I am quite sure...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 22, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Those are big shoes you are trying to fill pipsqueak... Well, metaphorically speaking I am quite sure...



I'd never be stupid enough to try to fill his shoes. Just following his edict.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 22, 2018)

A table in the works?


----------



## Sprung (Jan 22, 2018)

Hmm. That's suspiciously sized about the same as a sewing machine table you posted a picture of recently. And in another thread today you mentioned cutting a hole in it tomorrow. And the Sing, with a capital S in the title, has to be a hint.

I'm guessing a sewing machine table, or at least the top.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 22, 2018)

@Sprung has nailed it. Stay tuned to see how we do the folding supports and get an original machine lift assist to work right!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 22, 2018)

Very cool....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Schroedc (Jan 23, 2018)

Day 2 of the treadle cabinet build.

Got the panels out of the clamps, cleaned up the glue drips with my 100 year old Stanley 140, Completely disassembled the old cabinet, and got the hole cut in the main panel. Started to lay out the surround/support for the machine as well but I have to take off early today to get a kid to the orthodontist. I am taking the opportunity to make the tabletop a bit bigger, 40x20 instead of the original 36x18 so some of the add on pieces all require some adjustment to scale them up to match.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## tocws2002 (Jan 23, 2018)

in.

Looking good!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 24, 2018)

Day 3 of the new treadle cabinet build. Got the the rest of the machine support built and attached, mortised in all the hinges, got the lift assist mounted on the new top and fit the treadle base I'm going to use to it. Ran into a couple issues there- the offset from the leg to the flywheel was quite a bit wider on the original irons that were attached to the top I used as a pattern so when I went to attach the irons to the top things didn't look right (I hadn't installed any screws there yet thank goodness) Started measuring the old set of irons and the ones I am going to use and had to shift the new ones over about an inch for the flywheel and the belt holes in the lift assist to line up. It really isn't noticeable unless you take a tape measure to it so I'm going to run with it that way. Next step is to design and build the drawer sets for the center and the sides and the oil catch cover underneath.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 24, 2018)

some more photos-

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 25, 2018)

Man this is awesome! It's going to give it such a different look. Diggin it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 25, 2018)

Treadle Cabinet Build Day 4

I haven't made up my mind on what I want the drawers to look like yet (Trying to decide on 2 or 4 and how wide/deep) so I decided to get the head fit into the cabinet as I figured I'd have some tweaking to do. Since I had the head out decided it was time to clean and oil it. got it all torn down, removed a TON of lint that was packed in everywhere (No idea how it was working but it did sew when I got it) Pulled the motor since we're going treadle. cleaned and polished everything, gave it a good lube job and fit a genuine Simanco spoked hand wheel to it and got the final adjustments to the cabinet made. Then since I was that far and HAD to find out if it'd work like I hoped, dug out the roll of belt, made one up and gave it a whirl!

Here is a link to a Facebook video I did of it in action- www.facebook.com/turnedwriteart

Reactions: Way Cool 8


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 25, 2018)

That's a fine looking machine!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 2, 2018)

Treadle cabinet build update. Day ???

I don't even know what day we're on for this, I had to take care of some other jobs for the last week so (My wife gets cranky if I'm not making some sort of income...). Finally getting back to it today. Got the supports for the drawers built, the boxes for the drawers built and the skirt around the table. At the end of the day today I've gotten the drawer fronts on to it. Tomorrow will be getting the center filler completed and attached, the pulls for the drawers made, and then we'll tear it all apart, finish sanding and start applying some polyurethane to it!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 3, 2018)

Treadle cabinet build- Assembly completed day.

Got into the shop this morning early and completed the last couple parts to make and finished assembly. Did some final tweaking and adjustment and everything is together. Tomorrow I'll go ahead and get it all pulled apart, final sanding and get the polyurethane on it. Planning on a satin/semi-gloss finish that will be rubbed out with wax. I still have to make a decision on drawer pulls, I have some vintage cup pulls I may use, I also know a blacksmith that would let me use his forge to make a pair of wrought iron ones, or I may go with some Greene and Greene inspired Walnut ones... I'll get that figured out before I drill any holes in the drawers. I also plan to replace all the screws I used during assembly with some brand new ones in an antique finish. This build was a lot of fun and had a few interesting challenges. The fact that I used a top for a template and base that had different flywheel offsets made for a challenge. It isn't obvious but the treadle base is offset to one side about 1.5 inches (You can also see that when you pull out the drawers as one of the drawers is narrower behind the drawer front) I will do a final update once a finish is applied and it's all done.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 4, 2018)

Very nice Colin, a blend of old and new, I like it. Can't wait to see it with the finish and handles on it.


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 4, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> Very nice Colin, a blend of old and new, I like it. Can't wait to see it with the finish and handles on it.



Working and final sanding and finishing right now, I found the handles I'm going to use, they are old cast iron pulls from the Hamilton Manufacturing company that were made for printers type trays. Got 2 of them on their way to me (I had one but found a pair for sale at a reasonable price)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 4, 2018)

Got it all sanded out, fixed a couple little issues with glue and sawdust and getting the poly on it. All goes well I'll start reassembly tomorrow and get it rubbed out and finished this week.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Sprung (Feb 4, 2018)

Colin, that's looking real good - nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 4, 2018)

Looks really nice with the poly on it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 5, 2018)

And it's done- Final photos are here- https://woodbarter.com/threads/treadle-sewing-machine-cabinet.34150/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mlyle (Sep 8, 2018)

Wow. You are a carpenter......

Very nice work

Mike


----------

